

It's not about innovation or invention; it's about protection. - null_para
http://www.businessinsider.com/intellectual-ventures-2011-7

======
panabee
Protecting intellectual property and fostering innovation clearly serves a
role in the global economy. However, it's not clear the patent system is
structured in the optimal way for an agile world in 2011 driven by the web and
software. Perhaps a separate system needs to exist for software and the web
versus industries of traditionally high capital expenditures (e.g., pharma,
manufacturing).

